# Blast from the past



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

A beauty bomb from a great brother @Sine_Qua_Non. Looking forward to burning these in the near future. Thanks Nate.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Those look darkly delicious. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

the ashton and ave maria are awesome


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesomeness

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

All top notch smokes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Is mentioning sine something or other Forbidden too? 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Peapaw said:


> Is mentioning sine something or other Forbidden too?
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Given the date it arrived, I'm certain it was sent prior to him not being here. Personally I wasn't going to make a deal of it, and I'm hoping that's not the direction it's going to head.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

poppajon75 said:


> Given the date it arrived, I'm certain it was sent prior to him not being here. Personally I wasn't going to make a deal of it, and I'm hoping that's not the direction it's going to head.


let's hope it won't go that way....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Peapaw said:


> Is mentioning sine something or other Forbidden too?
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like some maduro madness, nice hit!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------

